# Looking for a good zombie sound for my Zombie Grave Escape



## Erebus (Sep 4, 2009)

I built a Zombie grave escape but I am having trouble finding a good sound to go with it. I will end up finding a good sound, but then I have trouble making it loop so you can't hear when it starts over. What is everyone else using for your ZGE?


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*Poison props for soundscapes*

I used Factory Nightmare last year and loved it. Very high quality, fast shipping. Web site is poisonprops.com


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Poison props zombie & monster cd.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Might try Zombie Attack by Gore Galore....here is a clip....

http://www.gore-galore.com/audio_samples/zombiedemo.mp3

You can get complete MP3 album here....*H1*

HauntAudio.com


----------



## tajjb (Oct 21, 2009)

*loop sound effects*

I have a cd I made last year of "ghostly sounds". I looped it, I can send it to you. 

from:
A New Member of this forum.


----------

